# What is this white dot hanging on my glass wall?



## Boxster123 (Jul 14, 2012)

Can someone please help me identify what are these white dot on my shrimp tank? It looks like seed and it's hanging on with a tail. They just move left and right and stick on the wall.

Thanks,

Derek


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Could be a number of things:
1. Algae
2. Copepods
3. Snail babies?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Those I am pretty sure are hydra. They will catch and eat your baby shrimps


----------



## Boxster123 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ciddian said:


> Those I am pretty sure are hydra. They will catch and eat your baby shrimps


I don't think it's hydra. How do I explain it. About as long as your beard is 2 days after shaving, but a tiny hair with a bulb at the end of it. Its attached by one end (what you roots would be) and the bulb is hanging freely, that you can actually see it waving in the current.

There are like thousands of them hanging on all four glass walls. It seems appear out of nowhere all of a sudden.

My baby shrimps all seems to be doing fine and are moving along the wall.

Could it be algae?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh very well could be.. lol. For some reason I though they were open at the end. When you scrape down the wall do they grow back quickly?


----------



## Boxster123 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ciddian said:


> Oohh very well could be.. lol. For some reason I though they were open at the end. When you scrape down the wall do they grow back quickly?


Ciddian, I think you are right. I show the picture of an hydra to my wife and ask her to look at the tank. She said it looks the same. I just ordered a couple of panacur from aquarliam.

No wonder I don't see any more tiny baby shrimps! err!!!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Unless you have a lot of hydras, that may not be the reason you don't see baby shrimps. But yes, treat it with fenbendazole and they will be gone in a few days (you should see they all start to shrink in a day and then slowly disappear), no ill effect whatsoever from my experience.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooohh! well hopefully you can get it sorted out  I just recall seeing that once in a breeders tank and it reminded me of that.


----------

